# May 16-19, 2019 WineMaker Conference in Traverse City , Michigan



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 18, 2019)

We are now a sponsor of WineMaker Conference and would like to know if others are planning on going ? 

We will have a table (showing off all our newest items) - You will be able to demo the Allinonewinepump to filter,degass,transfer,and bottle and many other products that we will have on display. 

So please stop on by and introduce yourself to us. 

Thanks Steve


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 19, 2019)

That's awesome, Steve.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 5, 2019)

Just noticed this... We are currently working on Leelanau's phone book if you need some good restaurants to go to! Though I need to wait a week or so until they send the restaurant section in (they supply). I betcha you sell a whole bunch of units once people can see how easy a device it is to use.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 5, 2019)

I entered 2 wine in the competition and probably won't go unless I win a "Major Award". The wines were sent marked "Fragile". LOL! This would seem to be a good event for you though.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 7, 2019)

I can hardly wait to show you the new promotional items I will have at the conference. I should have them hopefully within the next 2 weeks !


----------



## sdelli (May 6, 2019)

I will be there!
Anyone else going let us know.


----------



## Ike64 (May 22, 2019)

So the results of the WineMaker Competition were released yesterday. How did everyone do?

My 2017 Albarino and my 2016 Cab Franc both won bronze medals.


----------



## Filosophic1 (May 22, 2019)

I entered 5 wines, and won 4 medals. Gold, Silver and 2 Bronze. Strawberry wine: Gold Strawberry and peach wine: Silver Blackberry, blueberry, and raspberry blend: Bronze Papaya, mango, strawberry and banana blend: Bronze


----------



## sour_grapes (May 22, 2019)

Congrats, @Filosophic1 !


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (May 22, 2019)

Congrats to everybody. I had the same experience as Filosophic. 5 entries, 4 medals. Gerwurztraminer (silver), Old Vieux Chateau du Roi (Silver), Eclipse Nocturnal (Bronze), and Chardonnay (Silver). My Merlot didn't medal.


----------



## mainshipfred (May 22, 2019)

I entered 2 and got one bronze for my Norton blend but honestly thought it was deserving of better, curious what the notes say. Wasn't really expecting anything except notes for the Sauv Blanc.


----------



## Ike64 (May 22, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> I entered 2 and got one bronze for my Norton blend but honestly thought it was deserving of better, curious what the notes say. Wasn't really expecting anything except notes for the Sauv Blanc.



Hi Fred. I thought the same thing about my Albarino. It's a dry Spanish varietal being judged in the same class as off-dry/sweet Moscato. (I think Moscato needs it own class.) I am curious about the notes for my stuff, too. 

Conversely, there were many entries this year. Perhaps the judges have become more critical, and we all need to "up our game".


----------



## mainshipfred (May 22, 2019)

Ike64 said:


> Hi Fred. I thought the same thing about my Albarino. It's a dry Spanish varietal being judged in the same class as off-dry/sweet Moscato. (I think Moscato needs it own class.) I am curious about the notes for my stuff, too.
> 
> Conversely, there were many entries this year. Perhaps the judges have become more critical, and we all need to "up our game".



There were only 2 entries in my category "Red Native American Blend" and both got bronze. Don't know if 2 entries was good or bad. It has been the same amount of entries the past several years. My next year, if any, will be 2018s so I will have to step up my game especially the blending.


----------

